# More touring of Japan by train



## greatcats (Nov 13, 2009)

I've been over here for over three weeks and my two week tour around Honshu was mostly by train, a good thing. I remarked in a previous posts that the Bullet trains ( Shinkansen ) are certainly immaculate and smooth running, but lack space for baggage like large backpacks. The best ride I have had was from Nagoya to Kyoto, a two hour trip on a branch line on Limited express, which is a six car diesel unit. A member of our tour group, a gentleman from Australia who is a newspaper reporter who has written articles for railroad magazines, found this ride to be the greatest train ride he had ever taken. It is a single track line and traverses mountainous territory, with numerous bridges and tunnels. It is not a high speed line, kind of a " backyard " railroad, snaking though residential areas. The train crews amAze me, as they are so professional. The conductors and engineers wear sharp looking uniforms and aRE all business. On this run to Takayama, the passenger compartment is right in back of the engineer's cab, literally looking right over his shoulder - terrific view! The engineers are trained to acknowledge the signals to themselves. Whenever a signal light comes into their line of sight, they immediately point to the signal, and then to the schedule of this particular train, posted in the windshield. The crews wear white gloves and the conductors, as they pass through the cars, bow to the passengers! Of course, bowing is a Japanese custom......can't imagine those crews where I used to work on New Jersey Transit doing the same. ( The same professionalism and uniforms also applies to bus drivers, streetcar motormen, subway crews, and taxi drivers. ) I'm not trying to give an account of everywhere I have been so far, so will close with this item: On the Limitied express on Kyushu Island the other day from Hakata to Nagasaki, we passed some bright yellow raildiesel cars - marked prominently in English: " YELLOW ONE MAN DIESEL CAR. " This is accurate, for sure, but anyone who has been to Japan is aware that the way some words come out in English can be comical. ( much better than my nearly non-existent Japanese. ) I am travelling on my own at this time, to return to the U.S. on dec. 1, and will probably have more to share.


----------



## greatcats (Nov 13, 2009)

The interesting run I was speaking of was not to Kyoto, but between Nagoya and Takayama. The main station in Kyoto is a remarkable contemporary creation, an enormous glasss walled place with soaring escalators and skywalks and shopping malls, built in the 90's. Most other Japanese stations are nondescript places.


----------



## Bob Dylan (Nov 13, 2009)

greatcats said:


> The interesting run I was speaking of was not to Kyoto, but between Nagoya and Takayama. The main station in Kyoto is a remarkable contemporary creation, an enormous glasss walled place with soaring escalators and skywalks and shopping malls, built in the 90's. Most other Japanese stations are nondescript places.


Very interesting, what a great trip! Hope to ride these trains myself someday, the chances of the USA having a first rate system like Japan are about as good as the Cubs winn ing the World Series! :lol:


----------



## caravanman (Nov 13, 2009)

I look forward to reading more of your Japanese adventure.. It is one place I would love to visit.

I am off to India in two weeks, and will be traveling by train once there. Delhi, Jaisalmer, Varanasi, Mumbai, and finish up in Bangalore.

Dunno about white gloves.. I might take some rubber ones!

Ed.


----------



## DET63 (Dec 4, 2009)

Did you ever go on the line into Aizuwakamatsu? There's a Website with live streaming video of trains arriving at this station at almost any time of the day or night.

It's interesting to hear the music that is played just before a departure.


----------



## greatcats (Dec 7, 2009)

DET63 said:


> Did you ever go on the line into Aizuwakamatsu? There's a Website with live streaming video of trains arriving at this station at almost any time of the day or night.
> It's interesting to hear the music that is played just before a departure.


I see people walking on the platform, but no trains. I was not in that station, but it looks like many others - nondescript and functional.


----------



## DET63 (Dec 7, 2009)

greatcats said:


> DET63 said:
> 
> 
> > Did you ever go on the line into Aizuwakamatsu? There's a Website with live streaming video of trains arriving at this station at almost any time of the day or night.
> ...


I believe there are platforms other than those right in front of the camera. If you see people walking around, they are probably boarding or disembarking from trains over there.


----------



## amtrakwolverine (Dec 7, 2009)

theres a train there right now but the stupid video keeps locking up every 5 seconds now. it didn't do it when i first viewed it.


----------



## jis (Dec 7, 2009)

caravanman said:


> I look forward to reading more of your Japanese adventure.. It is one place I would love to visit.I am off to India in two weeks, and will be traveling by train once there. Delhi, Jaisalmer, Varanasi, Mumbai, and finish up in Bangalore.
> 
> Dunno about white gloves.. I might take some rubber ones!
> 
> Ed.


Depending on what trains you are taking, you may wish to take a rubber body suit :lol: . For some trains you should not even need rubber gloves. But I can think of others where a rubber body suit and mask may be in order 

I am going to India too and will be riding on trains, but the ones I will be riding on should not require rubber anything.


----------



## greatcats (Dec 7, 2009)

Rubber gloves were not needed on Japanese trains. I have heard some graphic rest room tidbits about trains in India, which makes me not want to go there. Even on local trains and subways in Japan, the interiors were so clean one could sit on the floor and eat lujnch and it would not be gross. I cannot recall any cases of rude or uncivil behavior on trains - generally quiet and civil.


----------

